
Chromium team kills chrome.sidebar API project - ohaal
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=477424#c82
======
ohaal
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9845301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9845301)

